# 20 year old culligan water softener has a telephone symbol in the display



## dteck (Aug 3, 2011)

20 year old culligan water softener has a telephone symbol in the display, it does not function correctly, when it goes to regen it defaults back to tele symbol, even after i reset it??

please nay suggestions to help fix the issue, besides calling culligan itself???

the unit starts the regen process, and about 15 minutes later hits the telephone symbol??

what to do???


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like the control board has failed, and may either need to be replaced or it might be able to take a hard reset and then programed again to the settings that you have been using.
More information on the system in question and a photo is most likely the best way to getting the information needed.
I have come across a book that has the steps on the hard reset of the computer.... but would need to know which one you have so that the right steps are taken.


----------



## dteck (Aug 3, 2011)

*more details*

i have a culligan premier 12'
aqua sensor

model # 01010750

it also is discharging water all the time and i can not seem to stop it???


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

If you are fairly capable I would bet that the drive motor on the valve assembly is failing either due to the valve assembly needing to be rebuilt (new seals put in) or just a tired motor.

Look the model up on line, if you don't have the manual, and order the parts from Culligan including the motor, should cost about $30 and rebuild the unit.

Its really not that difficult to do.

Mark


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

I did not know that one could order culligan parts on line. I did know that one culligan dealer has a part of two listed but that was it.

Is the motor 120 volt or 24volt?

Main seal pack assembly most likely is going to need replacing, the age most likely has the piston no longer any good and that the middle seals are gone.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Akpsdvan said:


> I did not know that one could order culligan parts on line. I did know that one culligan dealer has a part of two listed but that was it.
> 
> Is the motor 120 volt or 24volt?
> 
> Main seal pack assembly most likely is going to need replacing, the age most likely has the piston no longer any good and that the middle seals are gone.


I don't know exactly about Culligan, I did rebuild my Rainsoft, and ordered the parts from the distributor, I ordered all the seals and motor, took about an hour or so to rebuild.

I called a service rep and they were more than willing to share what would typically go wrong with them.

PS if you they no longer have the seals, you can always take it apart and go to the local hardware and match the orings, most hardwares have a good assortment of orings. The motor is a different story.....good luck.

Lubricate the orings with vasoline when doing the assembly, check for any ridges in the valve body camber and hone or lightly sand with emery cloth as needed. The pistons are just a plunger with orings on it, which slide in a chamber, just need to replace the orings.

I believe the motor was 24V as there is a transformer on the power supply to the unit, at least mine did and I would bet yours does to.

The motor drive a series of cam which in turn depress the valve assemblies for the various stages of regeneration.

Mark


----------



## dteck (Aug 3, 2011)

*culligan*

thank you

how can i stop the drainage from occuring
the system constantly drains no matter what i do???


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Move the red blue piston to by pass for now til the system is fixed, the water will be untreated til then.


----------



## dteck (Aug 3, 2011)

is there a way to reset it to stop what it is doing and stop draining water from the drainage hose??


----------



## dteck (Aug 3, 2011)

in bypass mode now
water still draining??


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

dteck said:


> is there a way to reset it to stop what it is doing and stop draining water from the drainage hose??


With the seals in that one area torn it is going to be hard to stop the water short of either replacing or putting the bypass piston into bypass for now til repairs are made.

There will be some water going to the drain til there is no more pressure in the softener media tank, once there is no pressure the water should stop going to the drain, that is unless the bypass seals fail... then that piston will need repair as well.


----------



## dteck (Aug 3, 2011)

umm i have it in bypass since last night still draining water???


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

dteck said:


> umm i have it in bypass since last night still draining water???


You might try pushing the bypass back and forth a few times and try to get the red part all the way to the brass valve, it could be that either the piston is not seating all the way or that the o rings on the piston have torn because of the lack of movement over the years.


----------



## dteck (Aug 3, 2011)

i donot have the push type
levers up is bypass
down is service


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

dteck said:


> i donot have the push type
> levers up is bypass
> down is service


Either way they are for the most part the same, there are o rings on the one that you have that may not be good any more.
Have you tried moving that lever up and down to the fully seated open and closed a few times?

Any chance or either posting some photos or emailing some photos?


----------



## dteck (Aug 3, 2011)

ok will do??

need to find the parts for the culligan unit not so wasy i see


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Could you email some photos to [email protected]???


----------



## dteck (Aug 3, 2011)

ok here are the images, need email address???
and here is what i foud out i need any connections to culligan parts anyone out there???
i need a culligan bypass value, the one there is an generic one from the plumber who installed it
i need a culligan mother board, the the unit is stuck in draining mode.

thx


----------

